# Frequenzumrichter Danfoss VLT-2800 , Probleme mit FI



## rocket-tom (4 Dezember 2005)

Hallo Forum,

ich möchte mich kurz vorstellen.
Mein Name ist Thomas, 38 aus der sonnigen Pfalz und hab irgendwann mal Energieanlagenelektroniker gelernt. Hab danach den Techniker , Fachrichtung Datenverarbeitung gemacht und bin seit geraumer Zeit von der EDV weg wieder in die E-Technik gewechselt.

Nun habe ich ein kleines Problem, wo ihr mir bestimmt helfen könnt:

Ich habe eine Maschinensteuerung entworfen, welche einen Danfoss  VLT® 2800 Serie Frewuenzumrichter beinhaltet. Jetzt soll die Steuerung an bestehenden Kundeninstallationen laufen. Das Problem ist jedoch, dass der FU scheinbar einen Leckstrom bzw. einen Gleichstromanteil gegen Erde führt. Der FI mit 30mA in der Kundeninstallation merkt dies natürlich und löst brav aus. In der Anlage selbst ist ein FI mit 300 mA, der nicht auslöst.

Schalte ich nun mehrfach den 30 mA FI ein , bleibt dieser auch nach 2-3 maligem Schalten drin. Scheinbar sind da interne Kondensatoren im FU daran beteiligt. Wenn die geladen sind, sieht alles o.k. aus.

Jetzt hab ich auch mal ein wenig gegoogelt und fand was von allstromsentiven FI's. 
Dieser müsste dann allerdings beim Kunden in die bestehende Installation rein... 

Hat von euch einer ne Idee wie man das Problem lösen könnte ?
Kann man da Filter vorschalten ?
Bin um jeden Tip dankbar !

Gruß
Tom


----------



## wm-webservice (4 Dezember 2005)

*Allstromsensitiv ist Pflicht !*

Hall rocket-tom,

Du musst auf jeden Fall vor Deinem FU einen allstromsensitiven RCD (FI) vorschalten.
Dein Problem dürfte nicht der RCD in der Kundenanlage sein da dieser bei einem Gleichfehlerstrom eigentlich garnicht auslöst. FUs haben ja einen Brückengleichrichter im Eingang der einen solchen Fehler erzeugen kann, deshalb müssen ja allstromsensitive RCDs( Typ B) eingesetzt werden.
Steht so auch in der Anleitung von Danfoss. :idea: 
Damit der RCD in der Kundenanlage nicht auslöst könntest Du zB einen selektiven RCD einsetzen mit 500mA.
Wenn das Problem weiterhinbesteht gibt es bei Danfoss die Möglichkeit den EMV Filter auszuschalten denn dieser erzeugt relativ hohe Ableitströme gegen Erde.
Wie das geht wird in der Anleitung von DF beschrieben.
Anbei noch die entsprechende Betriebsanleitung eines Typ B RCDs von der Fa.Doepke.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Dezember 2005)

*Re: Allstromsensitiv ist Pflicht !*

Hi,

irgendwie verstehe ich das nicht so recht...

Also, ich muss einen allstromsensitiven RCD Typ B in meine Steuerung einbauen. 
ok.

Aber warum löst der Kunden FI aus ?
Meinem Verständnis nach, weil dieser mit 30 mA erheblich sensitiver ist, als der von mir in der Steuerung eingesetzte 300mA Fi. Der hält nämlich.
Baue ich in die Steuerung statt der 300mA einen mit 30 mA ein, verhält sich dieser ebenso nervös.

Da könnte es richtig sein, den EMV Filter im FU wegzuschalten.
Das werde ich morgen als erstes versuchen.
Ich bedanke mich mal für die Hilfe und gebe ein Feedback was raus kam.

Gruß
Tom


----------



## cmm1808 (5 Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

schau mal hier.


Gruß
Christian


----------



## rocket-tom (5 Dezember 2005)

Hallo zusammen, 
vielen Dank für eure Hinweise und Tips.

Ich habe zu dem heute nochmal mit unserem Lieferanten gesprochen (Technik nicht Vertrieb  :wink: ) ...
Nun, mit dem bisher eingesetzten FU ist das ein bekanntes Problem  :shock:  .
Für diesen Fall gibts ein FU ohne die EMV Filter der selben Serie.
(Hätte man mir das nicht vorher sagen können, oder hatte ich nicht gefragt ?   , na egal )

Vielen herzlichen Dank für die tolle Beschreibung FU & FI im vorherigen Post !! 
Hat mir sehr geholfen ! 

Gruß
Tom


----------



## hardware engineering (11 August 2008)

*ein ähnliches Problem*

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe eine Steuerung mit FU für einen Grossraumlüfter (1.1kW) in der Landwirtschaft konstruiert, die in allen Tests tadellos funktionierte. Da in der Schweiz in der Landwirtschaft auf allen Steckdosen ein 30mA - FI vorgeschrieben ist, habe ich jetzt das Problem, dass der FI auslöst, sobald ich die Steuerung einschalte.
Wenn ich den FU fest anschliessen würde, könnte ich einen 300mA-FI verwenden. Aber ob wirklich Hoffnung besteht, dass dies mein Problem lösen würde, weiss ich nicht. Ich habe mal was von verzögerten FI's gehört - eine mögliche Lösung? 


Gruss
Martin


----------



## MSB (11 August 2008)

Also hier mal ein paar grundsätzliche Möglichkeiten:

- den internen Filter vom FU deaktivieren (sollte im Regelfall möglich sein)
- einen externen sog. Ableitstromarmen Filter montieren, oder noch besser, eine Netzdrossel
- der 300mA FI könnte funktionieren, von Möller gibt es FI's sog. PFIM-U, ab 100mA Ableitstrom,
diese sind minimal selektiv (ca. 200ms) und bei HF-Ableitströmen künstlich träger gemacht worden,
das heißt, das diese FI's den beim FU auftretenden Einschaltrush, "ausblenden" können.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## ge-nka (12 August 2008)

Speziell zum 2800 von Danfoss, EMV Filter abschalten ist nicht möglich.
Es gibt gleiche ohne Filter die dann FI-freundlich sind.
Zu unterscheiden sind beide duch die lange Nummer am Aufkleber,
die anfängt mit z.B 2805...... und irgendwo in der mitte steht dann
STR0 -ohne Filter
STR1 -mit Filter.

PS.Abschalten des Filters ist in 5000 Serie möglich durch einen schalter 
an Leistungsplatine.Da die 5000 nicht mehr hergestellt wird sind das nur Restbestende die in Betrieben verstreut sind und repariert werden.
Wie es mit Nachfolger vom 5000 ,FC300 aussieht wurde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## hardware engineering (12 August 2008)

Danke für die Beiträge! Es handelt sich um einen Danfoss-FU VLT2811, demzufolge kann also der Filter nicht deaktiviert werden. Einen anderen FU kann ich aus Kostengründen nicht einsetzen, ich muss - wenn irgendwie möglich - für diesen FU eine Lösung finden.
Zum Vorschlag Netzdrossel: Bräuchte ich dazu einen speziellen Typ, um den gewünschten Effekt zu erhalten? Am besten wohl auch von Danfoss. Wonach wird die Drossel ausgelegt?
Weiter frage ich mich, ob eine Netzdrossel ausreicht, um bei einem 30mA-FI ein Auslösen zu verhindern. Hat jemand Erfahrung damit?
Wenn ich dann trotzdem den FI auswechseln und eine neue Anschlussleitung ziehen muss, wird es langsam aber sicher teuer. 

Gruss
Martin


----------



## august123 (12 August 2008)

ich hatte das Problem bei meinem 6008er, der hat mir einen Ableitstrom von über 100mA im Startaugenblick und 30mA dauernd produziert. Dass man das mit einer Drossel "beheben" kann, glaube ich irgentwie nicht.
Ich habe den EMV Filter deaktiviert- auch keine Musterlösung 
In meinem Fall hat der FU 200€ gekostet- ein solcher Spezieal Fehlerstromschutzschater geht bei 300€ erst los- das fand ich dann doch absurd.


----------



## MSB (12 August 2008)

Die Netzdrossel behebt gar nichts,
die Netzdrossel ersetzt den EMV-Filter, und eliminiert damit einen Großteil des Ableitstrom.

Der Ableitstrom entsteht am EMV-Filter, und zu weitaus geringeren Teil, am Kabelschirmen und am Motor selbst.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Schnacka (12 August 2008)

Grundsätzlich kann man keinen Frequenzer vor einem FI betreiben. Du kannst aber einen Trenntrafo vor den Frequnzer schalten und damit hast du das Problem gelöst.


----------



## Schnacka (12 August 2008)

hardware engineering schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Ich habe eine Steuerung mit FU für einen Grossraumlüfter (1.1kW) in der Landwirtschaft konstruiert, die in allen Tests tadellos funktionierte. Da in der Schweiz in der Landwirtschaft auf allen Steckdosen ein 30mA - FI vorgeschrieben ist, habe ich jetzt das Problem, dass der FI auslöst, sobald ich die Steuerung einschalte.
> Wenn ich den FU fest anschliessen würde, könnte ich einen 300mA-FI verwenden. Aber ob wirklich Hoffnung besteht, dass dies mein Problem lösen würde, weiss ich nicht. Ich habe mal was von verzögerten FI's gehört - eine mögliche Lösung?
> ...



Ein 30mA FI ist nicht nur in landwirtschaftlichen Betrieben der Schweiz Vorschrit, sondern auch in Deutschland!!!


----------



## MSB (12 August 2008)

Schnacka schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich kann man keinen Frequenzer vor einem FI betreiben. Du kannst aber einen Trenntrafo vor den Frequnzer schalten und damit hast du das Problem gelöst.



Veto, wenn auf dem FI Allstromsensitiv steht ist das sehr wohl möglich!
Allerdings ging es hier nicht darum den FI nach dem FU zu setzen,
sondern der FI ist im Gebäudebestand, und der FU ist halt an irgend einer Steckdose angesteckt.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## hardware engineering (12 August 2008)

> Allerdings ging es hier nicht darum den FI nach dem FU zu setzen,
> sondern der FI ist im Gebäudebestand, und der FU ist halt an irgend einer Steckdose angesteckt.


 
Richtig. Ein trenntrafo scheint mir eine etwas gewichtige Lösung, zumal der Lüfter mobil ist (deshalb der Steckeranschluss). Eine Netzdrossel ersetzt also den EMV-Filter. Da aber der Filter bei diesem Gerät nicht ausgeschaltet werden kann, stellt sich die Frage, ob eine Netzdrossel in diesem Fall etwas bewirkt oder ob der EMV-Filter trotz der Drossel munter seine Ableitströme produziert?


----------



## Schnacka (12 August 2008)

Sorry meinte natürlich den Frequenzer nach dem FI setzen. Ein Allstromsensitiver FI Schutzschalter kostet natürlich auch mal richtig Geld. 
Und er darf nicht überall eignesetzt werden. Gerade in Feuchträumen wird die ganze Geschichte schwierig. Und ich weiß nicht was die Berufsgenossenschaft sazu sagt. Ein Wieviel kvA hat der Frequenzer denn? Ich denke mal bei allem unter 5-6KW Leistungsaufname wird ein Trenntrafo auf jeden günstiger sein. 
Wenn es sich aber um eine Maschine handelt, stellt sich die Frage warum überhaupt FI???


----------



## MSB (12 August 2008)

Schnacka schrieb:


> Sorry meinte natürlich den Frequenzer nach dem FI setzen. Ein Allstromsensitiver FI Schutzschalter kostet natürlich auch mal richtig Geld.
> Und er darf nicht überall eignesetzt werden. Gerade in Feuchträumen wird die ganze Geschichte schwierig. Und ich weiß nicht was die Berufsgenossenschaft sazu sagt. Ein Wieviel kvA hat der Frequenzer denn? Ich denke mal bei allem unter 5-6KW Leistungsaufname wird ein Trenntrafo auf jeden günstiger sein.
> Wenn es sich aber um eine Maschine handelt, stellt sich die Frage warum überhaupt FI???



Wie meinst du mit "darf nicht überall eingesetzt werden"?
Vom Preis abgesehen ist das in jedem Fall technisch eine deutliche Verbesserung gegebüber FI Typ "A".
In Feuchträumen hat der Typ "B" FI (bei gleichem Nennfehlerstrom) mit Sicherhiet auch nicht mehr Probleme wie jeder beliebige andere FI.

Den Rest der Fragen kann ich dir beantworten:
- 1,1 kW (Typ 2811)
- Warum FI: Maschine, hier Lüfter Transportabel und somit steckbar, und an Steckdosen wo angesteckt wird ist ein FI vorgeschaltet.

Zum Thema Filter deaktivieren (Zitat aus der Bedienungsanleitung)


> Der neben der Klemme 96 befindliche Schalter Mk9
> muss zum Abklemmen des EMV-Filters ausgebaut
> werden.



Könntest du (hardware...) das mal nachprüfen?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## ge-nka (13 August 2008)

Etwas mehr aus dem Datenblatt.

Der neben der Klemme 96 befindliche Schalter Mk9
muss zum Abklemmen des EMV-Filters ausgebaut
werden.
Der EMV-Schalter ist nur für VLT 2880-2882 verfügbar


----------



## MSB (13 August 2008)

@ge-nka
Ich kenne zwar den 28.. habe mir da aber noch nie irgendwie über den EMV-Filter gedanken machen müssen.

Ich verstehe das so, das 2880-82 eben einen Schalter haben,
und bei anderen der Filter "herkömmlich" abgeklemmt werden kann.

Man könnte diesen Absatz jedenfalls so verstehen, das lässt sich aber mit dem Gerät in der Hand am leichtesten nachprüfen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## hardware engineering (13 August 2008)

Vielen Dank für Eure Ratschläge! Das mit dem Schalter werde ich mal am Gerät genauer anschauen!

Gruss
Martin


----------



## ge-nka (13 August 2008)

Ehrlich gesagt gesagt habe ich schon in meiner Praxis 28..-er  genug zerlegt.(Lebensmitell Industrie da kommen etwa 1-2 pro Woche in die Tonne)
Dabei 2-3 mal extra mit Absicht diesen Schalter zu finden, bis jetzt erfolglos.
Falls jemand den Schalter finden sollte,würde ich auch gerne wissen ,wo er sitzt.


----------



## Gecht (13 August 2008)

Das PDF FI und FU ist echt super,
hat es eigentlich jemand von euch gelesen? (ganz?)

also:
ein Allstromsensitiver FI ist kein Zauberding das uns bei dem Problem hilft sondern verstärkt eher noch den FI contra FU Effekt, da er auch bei Fehlerströmen auslöst, den ein "normaler" FI gar nicht detektiert.

H_E hat aber gar nicht die Möglichkeit einen anderen FI einzubauen, da seine Maschine ja schliesslich transportabel ist.
H_E muss meiner Meinung nach die Tipps im PDF der Reihe nach ausprobieren und hoffen, dass es irgendwann funktioniert.
sprich:
billigen internen EMV-Filter im FU raus, Netzdrossel, 4-Leiter EMV-Filter, Motordrossel usw. usw.

Du kannst (oder solltest, oder musst) deinen Kunden darauf hinweisen, das seine FIs gewechselt werden müssen...
wenn es so ein Landwirt ist, wie ich sie kenne, dann zieh bitte Schutzkleidung an.


----------



## hardware engineering (14 August 2008)

OK, so weit, so gut. Zuerst: Danke für die Beiträge. 

Habe den FU zerlegt, Schalter ist da tatsächlich keiner vorhenden, Filter ausschalten ist tot. Bleibt "herkömmlich abklemmen" - was immer das bedeuten mag - tönt nach Seitenschneider...irgendwie nach Gewalt. Gut, wenns hilft...aber wie klemmt man einen integrierten EMV-Filter "herkömmlich" ab? 
Allstromsensitiv verstärkt das Problem eher, weil er eben sensitiver ist, Allstromsensitiv ist aber Vorschrift (bei FU). Es gibt aber FI's die leicht verzögert und auf gewisse Frequenzen reduziert sensitiv sind, vorgesehen für FU-Anwendungen. Zusammen mit einem Wechsel von 30 auf 300mA besteht noch Hoffnung. Bei 300mA ist aber die Steckdose Tabu. Das heisst: Festanschluss, wodurch die Mobilität stirbt.:sad:
Eventuell könnte mit 300mA eine Spezialsteckdose verwendet werden, an welcher keine anderen Geräte angeschlossen werden können. Das ist eine Frage der Vorschriften, die noch zu klären wäre. (Der Venti wird immer am gleichen Ort angeschlossen, muss aber zeitweise entfernt werden können).

Was sprichst du mit dem Schutzanzug an?

grz
martin


----------



## Gecht (14 August 2008)

hardware engineering schrieb:


> Was sprichst du mit dem Schutzanzug an?



Kommt drauf an, wie dein Landwirt drauf ist, vielleicht brauchst du auch ein Wiederbelebungset.
Als ich meinem Gärtner (und die sind gleich wie Landwirte) gesagt habe, dass er so nen FI braucht, und dass der 500 Euro kostet, ist er fast in Ohnmacht gefallen.


----------



## hardware engineering (15 August 2008)

Gecht schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, wie dein Landwirt drauf ist, vielleicht brauchst du auch ein Wiederbelebungset.
> Als ich meinem Gärtner (und die sind gleich wie Landwirte) gesagt habe, dass er so nen FI braucht, und dass der 500 Euro kostet, ist er fast in Ohnmacht gefallen.


 
Erstens ist dieser Landwirt mein Kollege und zweitens weiss ich mich sehr wohl zu wehren. Landwirte sind nicht wie Gärtner, Gärtner arbeiten 42 Stunden die Woche, Landwirte deren 75. Scheint gefährlich zu sein, bei euch; in der Schweiz sind auch die Landwirte recht zivilisiert.
Drittens sind wir jetzt vom Thema abgekommen, und viertens sei am Rande erwähnt, dass ich mich - nebst dem Hardware Engineer - auch "eidgenössich diplomierter Meisterlandwirt" schimpfen darf. 

:!: *Zum Thema:* Es gibt tatsächlich Firmen, die bieten solche FU's für die Landwirtschaft an, sogar steckerfertig! (heisst: 30mA-FI) Auf Anfrage erklärte mir die Firma, das funktioniere tadellos, sie würden den Motor in Dreieck schalten, und einen FU mit Input 230V einphasig und Output 230V dreiphasig verwenden. Hat jemand eine Ahnung, ob dies (einphasiger FU 230V) der springende Punkt sein könnte? Produziert ein solcher FU weniger Ableitströme?


Gruss
Martin


----------



## MSB (15 August 2008)

Der springende Punkt ist und bleibt der EMV-Filter,
hättest du den Danfoss-FU entsprechend bestellt, hätte der nämlich gar keinen.

Der 1-Phasige FU verändert in der Beziehung rein gar nichts,
ich behaupte sogar das der in Verbindung mit einem EMV-Filter sogar noch schlimmer ist.
Der leitet den ganzen Rotz der sich üblicherweise auf dem N abspielt dann auch noch mal zusätzlich gegen Erde ab.
Jeder der das nicht glaubt, messe mal in einem beliebiegen Hausnetz die Spannung (mit Oszi) auf dem N gegen Erde.

Die werden halt
- auf einen EMV-Filter ganz verzichten
- einen gefunden haben der entsprechend wenig Ableitstrom produziert
- oder eben anstatt EMV-Filter eine Netzdrossel verwenden

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## hardware engineering (8 September 2008)

*Problem gelöst*

Hallo zusammen

Habe das Problem FU an FI bis auf weiteres gelöst. Nicht mit neuem FU (ohne EMV-Filter) für 500.- CHF; nicht mit Trenntrafo für 600.- CHF nein, mit dem Seitenschneider, für 0.- CHF. 
Man öffne den FU, schaue sich mangels Schaltplan die Leiterbahnen auf den Platinen ein wenig genauer an, lokalisiere die Kapazitäten des EMV-Filters, verfolge deren Verbindungen zur Erde, trenne mutig eine Verbindung und versuche erneut. Kein Erfolg. man öffne das teil nochmals, gucke noch genauer, isoliere jene Platine an betreffender Erdschraube komplett vom Gehäuse, belasse aber alle anderen Erdverbindungen der Elektronik und erde das Gehäuse vorschriftsgemäss. mit einer gehörigen portion gutem Glauben und hoffnung starte man einen letzten versuch und...siehe da, der FI bleibt drin! Investitionskosten: nix. Funktion: top (bis jetzt). Sicherheit: gegeben.
Danke für eure Mithilfe!

Martin


----------



## ge-nka (8 September 2008)

Der Elektriker ,der in 5 Jahren den FU tauschen soll,wieso auch immer.
Wird sich riesig freuen*vde*   :shock: :TOOL: :sb6::sm6:


----------



## hardware engineering (9 September 2008)

ge-nka schrieb:


> Der Elektriker ,der in 5 Jahren den FU tauschen soll,wieso auch immer.
> Wird sich riesig freuen


 
1. Wenn ich sehe, was besagter Elektriker so tut...(Sicherungseinsätze tauschen und die ganze 40A-Installation mit 64A betreiben:sm14:...Haupt-Stromzähler falsch angeschlossen...)
2. Wenn ein Elektriker diesen FU zu tauschen hat, muss er nur einen FU ohne EMV-Filter nehmen, was er als Fachmann ja wissen sollte. 
3. Der Besitzer weiss genau Bescheid und wird den Elektriker darauf hinweisen. Hausinstallateure haben eh keine Ahnung von FU's.
4. Elektrische Angelegenheiten laufen in diesem Fall sowieso über mich. Du siehst, wie man seine Kunden binden kann :lol:.


----------



## Solaris (9 September 2008)

hardware engineering schrieb:


> 2. Wenn ein Elektriker diesen FU zu tauschen hat, muss er nur einen FU ohne EMV-Filter nehmen, was er als Fachmann ja wissen sollte.



Ich hätte jetzt als Elektriker auf jeden Fall den gleichen Typ wieder eingebaut. Warum sollte ich als Instandsetzer kontrollieren ob sich der Konstrukteur irgendwelchen akrobatischen Seitenschneider-Aktionen hingegeben hat. 
Der Elektriker wird sich nach einem nicht erfolgreichen Austausch fragen lassen müssen: "Hast Du sowas denn schon mal gemacht? Hast Du etwa keine Ahnung?"
Irgendwie etwas gemein


----------



## hardware engineering (9 September 2008)

Diese Argumente sind durchaus berechtigt. 
Da es sich aber um eine "Privatlösung" bei einem Kollegen handelt, der nicht mehr Geld ausgeben wollte (FU war vorhanden), musste ich mir was einfallen lassen.
Ich werde aber im Gehäuse einen Hinweis anbringen, denn ich will ja die Zunft der Elektriker nicht in Schwierigkeiten bringen! Man ist schliesslich sozial. Erwarte aber, dass der Elektriker künftig auch Hinweise macht: "Zähler an Steckdosensicherung angeschlossen, statt an Hauptsicherung" oder: "Achtung, 40A-Installation mit 63A abgesichert!"
*vde*


----------



## hardware engineering (16 Juni 2009)

Ja, das mit dem FU liegt schon ein wenig zurück…muss ich mal überlegen…also das Problem war ja der EMV-Filter, welcher gewisse Ableitströme produziert. Wenn Sie einen neuen FU kaufen, achten Sie also zum Betrieb am FI darauf, dass er keinen EMV-Filter hat.
Der EMV-Filter konnte beim von mir verwendeten Danfoss-Modell nicht durch einen Schalter deaktiviert werden. 

Ich habe also das Gehäuse geöffnet: irgendwie muss man die obere oder untere seitliche Abdeckung entfernen, bitte ausprobieren, die Frontabdeckung muss weg, dann die Front-Platine wegschrauben, Stecker ausziehen und dann kommt soviel ich weiss wieder eine Schraube zum Vorschein, mit der das Gehäuse am Innenteil montiert ist. Lösen und Gehäuse entfernen.

Einen Schaltplan hatte ich aus dem Internet, vermutlich eine Bedienungsanleitung, downgeloadet. Hat mir aber nicht geholfen.

Nun denn, jetzt braucht es eine Portion gutes Bauchgefühl…Schauen sie, wo die Einspeisung ist. Eine kleinere Platine ist jetzt obenauf. Dort ist die Einspeisung und der EMV-Filter. Die Leistung geht auf Kondensatoren, die Phasen sind mit irgendwelchen Varistoren oder wie die Dinger heissen (bin nicht Elektroniker) verbunden (Überspannungsschutz). Und irgendwo in dieser Region ist diese Platine mit einer Schraube an den Alu-Träger geschraubt. Diese Schraube hat mit den Kondensatoren oder Varistoren Kontakt, über die Leiterbahnen. Ich habe diese eine Schraube entfernt und an dieser Stelle den Kontakt zwischen Leiterbahn und Alu-Gehäuse durch ein eingeklebtes Kunststoffplättchen isoliert, sodass die Überströme nicht mehr gegen Erde abfliessen konnten. Alle anderen Schrauben habe ich belassen wie sie sind. Diese eine aber ganz weggelassen.

Naja, tönt abenteuerlich…aber es war einen Versuch wert. Und das Ding läuft noch immer! Entschuldigen Sie die ungenauen Angaben, das habe ich jetzt einfach aus der Ferne im Kopf rekonstruiert.
Öffnen Sie doch das Gerät und schauen Sie, ob Sie besagte Schraube ausfindig machen können. Ansonsten melden Sie sich einfach wieder.

Ich weiss nicht, wie bei Ihnen die Vorschriften sind…aber ganz genau genommen müsste man den vorgeschalteten FI trotzdem durch einen allstromsensitiven (also der auch auf ruhende/konstante und nicht nur auf pulsierende Gleichströme anspricht) Ersetzen, wenn ein FU daran betrieben wird. Ist aber teuer, habe ich nicht gemacht, und machen auch die Firmen nicht, die diese Lüfter mit FU’s verkaufen. Vermutlich wissen das auch die wenigsten Elektriker, dass bei den FI’s noch zwischen ruhendem und pulsierndem Gleichstrom unterschieden wird. Das Problem wäre ja der Zwischenkreis des FU. Bei so einem Gerät, ist aber die Gefahr, an den Zwischenkreis des FU zu gelangen, sehr klein. Ausser Sie haben den FU angeschlossen während Sie das Gehäuse öffnen…
Verantwortung übernehme ich keine und dass Sie eine „Elektrofachkraft“ sind, davon gehe ich aus.


----------



## MSB (16 Juni 2009)

@hardware eng
Führst du Selbstgespräche?


----------



## hardware engineering (17 Juni 2009)

Nö.  Hat mich jemand per persönliche Nachricht angefragt. Da dacht ich, es könnte ja für jemand anders auch von nutzen sein. Darum die Antwort hier drin. Akzeptiert?

Übrigens: Ja, ich führe selbstgespräche. Beim Autofahren.


----------

